# Shunt DC Motor



## mdbennett (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi-

If a shunt DC motor has a nameplate voltage of 325 V, is that also the armature voltage, or is the armature voltage 325 V - Ia*Ra?

Thanks...


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 2, 2007)

mdbennett said:


> Hi-
> If a shunt DC motor has a nameplate voltage of 325 V, is that also the armature voltage, or is the armature voltage 325 V - Ia*Ra?
> 
> Thanks...


The equation for the voltage at the terminals of a shunt DC motor is given by VT= EA-IARA

I am not 100% sure but I think that the voltage at a nameplate is referred to the voltage at the terminals. If that is correct then VT=325.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Nov 2, 2007)

Heh, heh. "Shunt."


----------



## mdbennett (Nov 2, 2007)

BringItOn said:


> The equation for the voltage at the terminals of a shunt DC motor is given by VT= EA-IARA
> I am not 100% sure but I think that the voltage at a nameplate is referred to the voltage at the terminals. If that is correct then VT=325.



So, EA which is the motor EMF is also refered to as the armature voltage?


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 2, 2007)

mdbennett said:


> So, EA which is the motor EMF is also refered to as the armature voltage?


:thumbs:


----------

